# GA16DE swap in B11????



## koolguy (Apr 10, 2007)

i looked around and never found what what im looking for so ill yall on here. Have anybody ever did a GA16DE in a Nissan B11 swap??? if so can u tell me what to look for when getting it and doing the swap???


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

It is possible to perform a GA16DE swap into a B11 Sentra. The main difficulty comes from you basically have to change your entire drive train and most of your front suspension. Here is a list of parts you will need:

1. 1991-1994 GA16DE engine or 1995-1999 GA16DE engine (first generation is OBD1 wiring with low-end cams; second generation is OBD2 wiring with high-end cams).

2. GA-series transmission (any transmission from 1989-1999 will work).

3. GA16i or GA16DE fuel pump and tank (factory B11 fuel pump is mechanical and for a carburettor; you will need an electrical in-tank fuel pump and sending unit).

4. Front hubs and CV axles (you will need the front hubs and CV axles from the same year Sentra as your transmission; 1989-1990 have different hubs and axles than later models specifically).

5. ECU and engine wiring harness (once again, ECU and harness must be from the same year as your engine otherwise it won't work).

That is just a basic list to begin with. You then get into things like adapting your factory engine mounts to fit, as well as swapping out shift linkage and such. In all honesty, it is probably better off to go with a CA18DE or SR20DE in the B11s since you have to change everything anyway.


----------



## koolguy (Apr 10, 2007)

k ill go back to getting a SR2 put in. what should i need beside the engine and trans.....


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

from what ive been reading, the ga16 is a direct bolt in for the b11 its just the electronics to set up.


----------



## koolguy (Apr 10, 2007)

yea the GA16I is a direct bolt on but the De verison is close to the same setup as SR20DE (T) good news is that i found a shop that will do the swap for 2g it include the motor, trans, swaping them out, and adding the turbo. is that a good deal?


----------



## wilderave (Dec 20, 2013)

koolguy said:


> yea the GA16I is a direct bolt on but the De verison is close to the same setup as SR20DE (T) good news is that i found a shop that will do the swap for 2g it include the motor, trans, swaping them out, and adding the turbo. is that a good deal?


I think that's a good deal, can you please tell me if you've had it done? also the shop you had it done at?


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ga16de is a direct bolt in I did my over a weekend and drive it everyday
Stock trans axles and hubs


----------

